# Penelope's Getting Close...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny is our yearling FF doe due to kid on May 2nd.
She lost her mucus plug last night... Yay!
Her sister, Sage, delivered a single buckling 2 days ahead of schedule a coupe days ago.
I am thinking this girl has 2 kiddos in there.
I can only hope for a doeling, but with the luck we have had lately, it's probably going to be bucklings... (Between me and my best friend, we've had 7 kids born, and 6 of them were bucklings. So I am not optimistic.)

She is our very last doe to kid for the 2014 kidding season... Yay!
Photos were taken about 3 weeks ago... She is a lot larger now...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck, I hope you get a doe from this one! Or at least not a big single buckling like sage had


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Good luck, I hope you get a doe from this one! Or at least not a big single buckling like sage had


I have a feeling it's twins. I tell you, if that's a single in there, we're in for a TOUGH time. She's a LOT rounder than Sage was... NO WAY a single that size would be coming out of her!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Today's the day! Aaaannnnnndddd..... NOTHING! Stinker!
Another point needs to be added to the Doe's Code of Honor!!! LOL
* Never repeat the same kidding twice. If you delivered a day after your due date last year, make sure to go a few days early this year. If you lost your plug a few hours before labor last year, make sure to loose it a week before kidding this year. This will keep them guessing.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Penny is driving me batty! She is almost 2 days overdue at this point!
I have been watching her on baby video for the past week, and I am starting to run on fumes because of the sleepless nights!
She is as wide as a hippo, and refuses to pop! I know she can't keep them in there forever, but I have to sleep some time! Urgh!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

What a beautiful goat you have! She is just stunning! What breed is she?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Selah123 - Thanks. I think she is a beauty too. Penny is mostly oberhasli, with a touch of nubian.  (about 75/25 Obie/Nubian split, give or take an alpine a few generations ago)

It is officially day 152. I swear I am going to SQUEEZE her until she pops! I can't take the sleeplessness anymore!!! Urgh!
Both of her sisters (one full, and one half), kidded early. What is up with this little stink bug! She needs to get with the program! I need this kidding thing done and over with, and she's my LAST doe to kid out!
I swear they have this all pre-planned! 
Sage: "Hey guys, let's play mom this spring"
Hope: "How do you mean?"
Sage: "I'm thinking we make all the kiddings early, Hope, you go one day early, I will go 2 days early... That'll get her started on kid-watch at least a week ahead of time.... Penny, you're due last... Can you drag it out sis?"
Penny: "Uuummm... I'll try..."
Hope: "You HAVE to do it! Come on! Think of the Copper and Selenium she just crammed into us last month! And don't forget the wormer!"
Sage: "YEAH!"
Penny: "Good point! I'm in!!! I will shoot for NEVER.!!!

And here we are....
I swear she's not even pregnant! She just blew herself up like a balloon to look like it and drive me batty!
Aaah!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't tell Penelope that, or she'll wait another 3 days for good measure


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Don't tell Penelope that, or she'll wait another 3 days for good measure


3? I wouldn't put an additional 5 days past her! They are doing this on purpose! LOL I KNOW they are!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hallelujah!







We have liftoff!








I went out to check on her and we have Amber! Woo Hoo!
Now to stand by and be ready to assist if needed.
Yes, I know it can take hours! But I get to SLEEP tonight!








WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You sound SO excited goathiker  . Jk, anyways good luck and show us baby pics soon!!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Any babies yet??


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

good luck!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Got Buck/Doe twins!
Beautiful babies, as are all of them! 
Uploading pics to the comp from the camera in a bit, but I might wait til tomorrow to post. I am EXHAUSTED!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are some photos.
This was, by far, the easiest kidding I have EVER seen! Penny, being a FF didn't make a peep! And to think I was SO worried about her! She's a NATURAL!

We took the doeling away (another gift to my best friend. Last week she lost her Soul-Goat, and it broke her (and my) hearts, and since this new arrival is the grand-daughter to that doe, it only seemed fitting).
The Buckling got to stay with Penny. She is so focused on that baby, that she didn't even notice the doeling leaving!

AND, Penny is an AMAZING mother to the little guy! Very attentive, careful, and loving. The buckling is the smaller, darker one with black legs, and the doeling I gave my friend is the precious little light-colored one, with white legs! 

The last photo is of my best friend and her new baby girl, which she named Gypsy Soul. 
And the photo right above it is both of the brand new moms enjoying a celebratory cup of ice-coffee with cream and sugar! 
(I know, we have problems!)


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats!


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Soo cute! Congrats!! Looks like you got all the goat meat you needed.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Got exactly what we needed actually! 
I have 3 meat boys, and the 2 girls that were born here I gifted to my friend, since she is down to a single milker, and deserves some girls that will serve her well for the next 10+ years. 
Her does gave her 4 boys as well. So that's meat for her own family!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

fantastic!!! we just had our one guy butchered (he was 1), and our freezer is stuffed with goat meat right now. yay! and it's only the two of us, so we have a lot of meat eating to do! lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new kids! I'm so happy that it was an easy kidding, you must've been very relieved


----------

